# Hunter Safety Course



## US706

Anyone know of or conducting a hunter safety course?


----------



## Big.G

In all of 15 seconds I found this. I bet it took you 45 to type and post that.

http://www.mass.gov/dfwele/dfw/education/hed/hed_basic_listing.htm

Don't be discouraged about there being only 3 classes right now (all of which aren't open). After the 1st of the year, there will be tons of classes to choose from as there are every year.


----------



## US706

ya, but this way I got you to do the work for me...j/k thanks


----------

